# Ship Channel Collision



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Wife just called me and told me that she is under shelter in place in LaPorte.

http://gcaptain.com/chemical-tanker...er&utm_campaign=Feed:+Gcaptain+(gCaptain.com)

Vessel Traffic Services Houston-Galveston and the U.S. Coast Guard have confirmed a vessel collision on the Houston Ship Channel involving the bulk carrier MV Conti Peridot carrying a cargo of steel and the chemical tanker Carla Maersk carrying 216,000 bbls of mtbe.

The collision occurred approximately 1 kilometer south of the entrance to Barbours Cut.

The Coast Guard says the Carla Maersk is now listing and that upwards of three port cargo tanks may have been breached.

The U.S. Coast Guard has shut down the Houston Ship Channel between light 86 to Morgans Point.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sunny beach! I hope nobody is injured. I have no idea what MTBE is. What is it, and what sort of enviro impact might it have?

Edit: MTBE --> Methyl Teriary Butyl Ether, used as octane booster in gasoline. Evaporates rapidly in open air and from soil exposed to air. Dissolves in water.

http://www.epa.gov/chemfact/f_mtbe.txt


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Sunny beach! I hope nobody is injured. I have no idea what MTBE is. What is it, and what sort of enviro impact might it have?


From the article "MTBE, or methyl tertiary-butyl ether, is a chemical compound that is primarily used as a fuel additive in motor gasoline."


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Sunny beach! I hope nobody is injured. I have no idea what MTBE is. What is it, and what sort of enviro impact might it have?


MTBE can be used in many things but what it is best known for use as a oxygenate for gasoline. But has been replaced by Ethanol in most gasoline. It will dissolve into water and if spilled will have a very negative impact on the area and any place it gets to.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

MTBE = light gasoline component . Very light material. Good and bad as far as clean up


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

http://www.epa.gov/mtbe/

Not good!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Driver. said:


> http://www.epa.gov/mtbe/
> 
> Not good!


Sounds nice.

I wonder if we'll have trout with 5 eyes, fins that look like 4-blade outboard motor props, etc.

"Ain't nothin' wrong with the bay! That water's clean!" :headknock


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

There goes someone's captains career.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I could be worse...thankfully it's not a crude oil tanker. Remember the Exxon Valdez fiasco ?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Sounds nice.
> 
> I wonder if we'll have trout with 5 eyes, fins that look like 4-blade outboard motor props, etc.
> 
> "Ain't nothin' wrong with the bay! That water's clean!" :headknock


Too Late..I caught a fish that had two eyes on the same side it its head a few weeks back. sad3sm


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dang!!! what time did this happen?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/houston/article/Ships-collided-at-foggy-Ship-Channel-6123633.php


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

galvbay said:


> http://www.chron.com/houston/article/Ships-collided-at-foggy-Ship-Channel-6123633.php


Haha!!!

Way more info found on this thread than that chron report. Typical...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Map


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

crude oil would be far better for the fish than MTBE, crude would be bad for pelicans, water turkeys, and otters. Besides the otters I really don't care, but MTBE in the water at that volume is bad news!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Not good at all!


----------



## inventurous (May 30, 2009)

What's the typical volume of each of those three cargo tanks?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Whacks*

The EPA and enviromental whacks are going to love this one. MTBE is a gasoline additive used as an octane booster. Our lovely Ethanol is what took its place here in the US, it's still used overseas.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Wife reported about 100ft visibility on the bay in Seabrook the time and has not changed much....also that's highly volatile stuff and evaporates quickly...no body smoke...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.marinetraffic.com/


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Dude! For a hundred bucks you can have a hand held GPS! Heck ya that Captain better get canned. They have specialist that board them? 

Not very special.....


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Seems like this is happening more and more...what are they putting in the coffee


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

jaime1982 said:


> Dang!!! what time did this happen?


Got these at work today right after it happened .......


1239 LCL "VTS HOUSTON - GALVESTON DIRECTS NO VESSEL MOVEMENTS ON THE HOUSTON SHIP CHANNEL FROM HOUSTON SHIP CHANNEL LIGHT 86 TO MORGANS POINT HIGH LINES DUE TO A VESSEL COLLISION."


Channel was closed at 1120 due to fog 

THE HOUSTON PILOTS HAVE SUSPENDED ALL VESSEL BOARDINGS AT 1120 ON 09 MARCH, 2015, DUE TO DENSE FOG.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Category5 said:


> crude oil would be far better for the fish than MTBE, crude would be bad for pelicans, water turkeys, and otters. Besides the otters I really don't care, but MTBE in the water at that volume is bad news!


Crude can be cleaned up. MTBE will dissolve in the water and no way to get it out. That is way MTBE was banned in the US for gasoline booster.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

warlock said:


> Wife reported about 100ft visibility on the bay in Seabrook the time and has not changed much....also that's highly volatile stuff and evaporates quickly...no body smoke...


been looking around here all day, much less than 100'...bet it even lower on the water...got rain coming down to make conditions worse


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

If they have not confirmed that there is anything spilling into the water then why is everyone arguing over whats better/worse? 

Speculating never leads to any good...


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

zthomas18 said:


> If they have not confirmed that there is anything spilling into the water then why is everyone arguing over whats better/worse?
> 
> Speculating never leads to any good...


well see, the reason for the listing of the tanker is that the MTBE on the low side is being displaced by seawater, which is heavier. If it is listing then A LOT of the MTBE has been displaced.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is a screen shot with the two vessels anchored in the channel .


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

zthomas18 said:


> If they have not confirmed that there is anything spilling into the water then why is everyone arguing over whats better/worse?
> 
> Speculating never leads to any good...


If the ship is listing I dont think there is any speculation going on??

maybe a lack of reading comprehension :smile:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

rain is starting to bust up the fog, so hopefully a better review of the situation can be seen


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Category5 said:


> crude oil would be far better for the fish than MTBE, crude would be bad for pelicans, water turkeys, and otters. Besides the otters I really don't care, but MTBE in the water at that volume is bad news!


Our oceans would be a better place without water turkeys. JS


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Coast Guard has been reporting product in the water for the last 1.5 hours over VHF!
I would not call that speculating!!!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Entrance to Morgans to blocked by the popo.
fog is lifting a lil at sylvan beach.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

From khou.com



> MORGAN'S POINT, Texas â€" A shelter-in-place was issued after two vessels collided Monday in the Houston Ship Channel spilling a gasoline additive into the bay.
> 
> According to the U.S. Coast Guard, the incident happened just after 12:30 p.m. near Morgan's Point where the warning was issued.
> 
> ...


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well my bad.....carry on gents


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Why in the heck was the ship carrying that in US waters if it is banned for gasoline production in the US? were we exporting it? seems like the ban didnt accomplish what it was supposed to: preventing a spill of this **** in US waters...

what effects could a large spill of this stuff have on the fishery... we talking 7 eye balls or massive fish kills?

Just ran the boat up there a couple of weeks ago... lots of tanker traffic... why in the heck were they moving in heavy fog and heavy rain conditions in the first place? 

any answers to questions above much appreciated!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Bad deal for sure!


----------



## Beaux_Hunter (May 19, 2006)

If MTBE is truly leaking from the vessel, it's "BAD" day for the fisheries in that area. There will be no clean up, well maybe picking up the dead contaminated marine life. I hope and pray the situation can be contained without much impact. I've been around MTBE for many years, it's not your friend in the water. It's toxic and a carcinogen. Does anyone know what plant the MTBE came from? There aren't many producers that I'm aware of.


----------



## jg53 (Apr 4, 2012)

I know for a fact at least one company on the Houston Ship Channel still produces MTBE.


----------



## Beaux_Hunter (May 19, 2006)

Chemical plants were producing MTBE for domestic use until California outlawed it. The rest of the country followed suit. It's a great product for octane boosting but it's water soluble, toxic, and a carcinogen. US chemical plants still produce it and ship it oversees. If a large volume has escaped you can expect the food chain to be affected.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wonder if this weather from the SW is going to mess things up even more??
http://www.wunderground.com/weather-radar/united-states/tx/houston-galveston/hgx/


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

According to Channel 2 all clear has been given both ship are under sail and no leakage happened


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

JRATexas said:


> Why in the heck was the ship carrying that in US waters if it is banned for gasoline production in the US? were we exporting it? seems like the ban didnt accomplish what it was supposed to: preventing a spill of this **** in US waters...
> 
> what effects could a large spill of this stuff have on the fishery... we talking 7 eye balls or massive fish kills?
> 
> ...


Sounds like greed. They never learn. Same thing happened last year & look there still doing it. Ban them from doing this. You can't keep dumping stuff in the water it pollutes it. Common sense don't run in the fog. Guilty!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Bigj said:


> According to Channel 2 all clear has been given both ship are under sail and no leakage happened


I sure hope this is accurate!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> Sounds like greed. They never learn. Same thing happened last year & look there still doing it. Ban them from doing this. You can't keep dumping stuff in the water it pollutes it. Common sense don't run in the fog. Guilty!


 yes it's greed and democrats stop fishing or you might want to get more chenmical straps. same thing happened last year too


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

JRATexas said:


> *Why in the heck was the ship carrying that in US waters if it is banned for gasoline production in the US? were we exporting it? seems like the ban didnt accomplish what it was supposed to: preventing a spill of this **** in US waters...
> *
> what effects could a large spill of this stuff have on the fishery... we talking 7 eye balls or massive fish kills?
> 
> ...


First off, Obama and the Gores of this World only half-*** address 'issues'-look at KXL as a perfect example-Environuts say it is heavy crude and pollutes so Obama vetoes it but that same crude crosses by train every day but the Environuts don't even know it or understand that-same goes for mbte-we make it and export it 'due to environmental concerns we ban our USE of it' but it goes elsewhere and is used. It is all POLITICS AND GREED BY THE LIKES OF OBAMA, GORE, BUFFETT and the sheeple eat it up like sheep eating grass and smile. Gruber was 100% correct-US Citizens are STUPID. Obama and the Gores of the is Country cut off their noses every day to spite their face-and make YOU pay for it (like ruining your motors, especially boats and lawnmowers, with ETHANOL by painting mbte as 'bad' and 'ethanol' as 'good' when really only the corn farmers, which now are generally megacorps, gain financially while you, as a US sucker,errr, citizen is fed a bunch of propaganda by Obama and his minions about 'saving the world/environment' while China buys all our goods and pollutes and dumps crud all over but YOU must not - at least not HERE). Hypocrites and ask some California 'dude' and he'll tell you "all is good, Dude" while smoking ganja and working at McDonalds-and that doped up, no ambition idiot votes, but he gets free Obamacare and a free phone so he can call his dealer.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

MTBE is not banned from gasoline, most of the Ethanol free gas you buy still has it. I think most jet fuels still have it also, but could be wrong on that. 

It can no longer be shipped in pipelines, and it no longer meets EPA Regs for many areas due to the clean air act. Even if it burns clean, the way the regs are wrote some kind of renewable source of fuel has to be used.

I do hope that the reports of no spill are correct.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> Sounds like greed.. Common sense don't run in the fog. Guilty!


Carla Marsek was out bound and the other vessel was already inbound (possibly took pilot around 0830..5hrs from the pilot station to Barbours Cut) when the channel was closed at 1120 ....fog moved in real quick around mid morning.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I thought most of those big ships had something called radar for running in limited visibility..Silly me...


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> Sounds like greed. They never learn. Same thing happened last year & look there still doing it. Ban them from doing this. You can't keep dumping stuff in the water it pollutes it. Common sense don't run in the fog. Guilty!


Greed............ No it's called supplying the rest of the world that hasn't lost its mind making gas with corn.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Billphish said:


> *yes it's greed and democrats stop fishing or you might want to get more chenmical straps*. same thing happened last year too


What?


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

JRATexas said:


> Why in the heck was the ship carrying that in US waters if it is banned for gasoline production in the US? were we exporting it? seems like the ban didnt accomplish what it was supposed to: preventing a spill of this **** in US waters...
> 
> what effects could a large spill of this stuff have on the fishery... we talking 7 eye balls or massive fish kills?
> 
> ...


Yes, we still make MTBE. The equipment is still here, and it is an additive a number of countries still use extensively. Why wouldn't we export it? They want it, we can make it. As JR mentioned, it's a defacto ban here, not an actual one.

The concern with MTBE was never about it being spilled into the bay, that would always be something to be avoided. The issue was leaking underground tanks at gas stations. Ethers tend to be more soluble in water than other components of gasoline, so any leakage from your filling station could make its way into ground water a little more easily.

That problem doesn't go away with ethanol, which is more water-soluble than MTBE, but of course most of us intentionally consume ethanol.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Might I suggest this for anyone who wants to be informed on how the Houston Ship Channel Works...you will become an instant expert...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

warlock said:


> Might I suggest this for anyone who wants to be informed on how the Houston Ship Channel Works...you will become an instant expert...


That was interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

At 2:30 the smell was so strong all the cops in Morgans Point had full gas mask on...they diverted us back west towards Hwy 146... Went north bound over Fred Hartman and you could still smell it...everyone on Port Rd were hauling ***** towards the west also..Bad stuff what ever they use it for...


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

warlock said:


> Might I suggest this for anyone who wants to be informed on how the Houston Ship Channel Works...you will become an instant expert...


Thank you! That was, I believe, the very last thing I was not already an expert on. Now I am complete.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Bigj said:


> According to Channel 2 all clear has been given both ship are under sail and no leakage happened





waterwolf said:


> At 2:30 the smell was so strong all the cops in Morgans Point had full gas mask on...they diverted us back west towards Hwy 146... Went north bound over Fred Hartman and you could still smell it...everyone on Port Rd were hauling ***** towards the west also..Bad stuff what ever they use it for...


seems to be a difference in opinion. 
does anybody know if there was a spill or not?
EDIT:


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

News is saying there was a spill. The terminal at Barbours Cut was shut down and evacuated. Two dock workers were overcome with fumes and taken to hospital.

Think there was some confusion with the accident last week that was minor with no spill.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> Sounds like greed. They never learn. Same thing happened last year & look there still doing it. *Ban them from doing this.* *You can't keep dumping stuff in the water it pollutes it.* Common sense don't run in the fog. Guilty!


Might as well ban car wrecks too. You know people wreck their cars on purpose because there is no ban on wrecking your car.:rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Won Hunglo said:


> Might as well ban car wrecks too. You know people wreck their cars on purpose because there is no ban on wrecking your car.:rotfl:


Never mind.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

warlock said:


> Might I suggest this for anyone who wants to be informed on how the Houston Ship Channel Works...you will become an instant expert...


Okay, I got this. When do I start?


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

I wonder how many barrels got loose? I can't find that info anywhere. All I know is MTBE is about as bad for the water as it gets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> Okay, I got this. When do I start?


 Front what they say, you have to be born into it or know someone. Very hard club to be a member and they make a boat load of money! Big boat load.:brew2:


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

J.T. Barely said:


> I wonder how many barrels got loose? I can't find that info anywhere. All I know is MTBE is about as bad for the water as it gets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Per the CG via a press release they're still tryin to figure that out right now.

Here's a link to some video from the scene. Looks to me like it's sitting up pretty high the water for a ship that was carrying 216K pounds of product.

https://www.dvidshub.net/video/393834/collision-near-morgans-point-houston-ship-channel#.VP5hWuk5AqM


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

I drive big ships for a living and would nevere ever want to be a Houston pilot. one of the worst channels in the world that I have been in. llong narrow and winding and one of the few places on the planet with 30 knot fog. 

I expect they started these ships moving before the fog and were stuck once you commit there is no other option in the channel but to finish. sucks for the 2 pilots and 2 captains involved they are in for a llong bad time!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I received this a few minutes ago and thought I'd share. From CC OEM:


Most of you are probably aware of the collision between two ships near Morganâ€™s Point, spilling a fuel additive. The Coast Guard, LaPorte OEM, Morganâ€™s Point, Harris County, TDEM, and GLO have set up an operations center in LaPorte. Chambers County OEM was present at the operations center yesterday and will be again today. The Coast Guard informed us that they will be conducting fly overs of the bay in Chambers County today to determine locations of sheens on the water, and to determine the extent Chambers County is affected. They are also performing tests and are coordinating with a toxicologist. Meanwhile, if you have any concerns, please let us know so we can relay the information to the appropriate authorities.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Here are some pictures from gcaptain

http://gcaptain.com/photos-damage-t...-following-collision-in-houston-ship-channel/


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Is there any definite confirmation nothing leaked out into the water?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

C BISHOP said:


> Here are some pictures from gcaptain
> 
> http://gcaptain.com/photos-damage-t...-following-collision-in-houston-ship-channel/


That looks like a "T-Bone" collision!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Now is this going to create a massive food kill? Or will it make its way through the entire food chain making fish consumption harmful?


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Update from chron.com



> A portion of the Houston Ship Channel could be closed for several days as crews scramble to contain a highly flammable gasoline additive that spilled from a ruptured tanker, authorities said Tuesday.
> 
> The *U.S. Coast Guard on Tuesday expanded the closed area for the cleanup and response from one mile to roughly eight miles, stretching from near Morgan's Point to the Hartman Bridge.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

They were doing a story about this on the channel 26 news. Of course they interviewed some local folks. On guy they interviewed they described as a chemical plant worker. I'm not sure if they went out of their way to pick the most ignorant, toothless guy they could find, or it just happened, but holy moley! I hope folks don't think that is the average plant worker!


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Coast Guards said it made to Goose Creek / Bayland Park - Goose Lake over 146 up to Eddie Gray Wetlands Center off Market Street Baytown. They are testing waters in Cedar Bayou today. All fisherman wanting to fish the Scotts / Burnett up to the San Jacinto beware your dipping your boat in it at that ramp.

We do not import MTBE it's all leaving since ethanol replaced it.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Jetty Rat said:


> They were doing a story about this on the channel 26 news. Of course they interviewed some local folks. On guy they interviewed they described as a chemical plant worker. I'm not sure if they went out of their way to pick the most ignorant, toothless guy they could find, or it just happened, but holy moley! I hope folks don't think that is the average plant worker!


Sounds like the "typical" local expert on such matters!:rotfl:


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Jetty Rat said:


> They were doing a story about this on the channel 26 news. Of course they interviewed some local folks. On guy they interviewed they described as a chemical plant worker. I'm not sure if they went out of their way to pick the most ignorant, toothless guy they could find, or it just happened, but holy moley! I hope folks don't think that is the average plant worker!


LOL, my wife and I used to laugh at that when we lived in Houston...I still hear....."Yep, me and Myrtle seen it all from the front porch...it was terrible...."


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I hear the stuff evaporates quickly.......ether!!


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

The live TV interview was from Laporte Coast Guard - advised weather has pretty much dispersed the MTBE and they have found no measurable levels cross the region. Ship Channel remains closed for now. Shelter in place has been recsinded through a Secuirty Zone and reamins in place with the Container Port closed. Salvage and Damage Control continues. With no knowledge of how much leaked they don't know if any impacts of the toxin may have on aquadic and wildlife. They will be keeping an eye on Goose Lake. That's where you launch Bayland Park over the Fred Hartman. - reporting from Baytown COBayown Public Affairs - Patti Jett


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/breaking-2-ships-collide-in-houston-ship-channel-houston/31696580

press release


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Jetty Rat said:


> They were doing a story about this on the channel 26 news. Of course they interviewed some local folks. On guy they interviewed they described as a chemical plant worker. I'm not sure if they went out of their way to pick the most ignorant, toothless guy they could find, or it just happened, but holy moley! I hope folks don't think that is the average plant worker!


Lower end of the food chain usually works straight graveyards. Who else they going to interview, kids?


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

chumy said:


> Lower end of the food chain usually works straight graveyards.


Now that's funny. I'll be using that. Thanks.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

He'll I'd work nights all the time if they would let me. Lol


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Just launched at the Fred Hartman bridge not knowing it was closed.

Didnt see any chemicals or sheen on water. Nothing dead or floating. No smells but it was a wind that was blowing the MTBE away from us. Lots of fresh water but the fish seemed to be hungry and none of them had 3 eyes.

I think we dodged ANOTHER bullet!


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

capt mullet said:


> Just launched at the Fred Hartman bridge not knowing it was closed.
> 
> Didnt see any chemicals or sheen on water. Nothing dead or floating. No smells but it was a wind that was blowing the MTBE away from us. Lots of fresh water but the fish seemed to be hungry and none of them had 3 eyes.
> 
> I think we dodged ANOTHER bullet!


good news. 
if it leaked like they say it's gotta go somewhere, but maybe the flush from all the rain will help.


----------



## Big "T" (Dec 17, 2013)

So what are the latest developments? How much was leaked out, or did the media try and make something out of nothing???


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Per VTS-Houston/Galveston @ 08:49/12th:

"THE HOUSTON SHIP CHANNEL AT MORGANS POINT IS BEING REOPENED TO COMMERCIAL TRAFFIC. VTS HOUSTON GALVESTON IS TAKING VESSEL CHECK INS ON VHF 05A FOR OUTBOUND SHIP AND OUTBOUND TOWS IDENTIFIED AS PRIORITY VESSELS BY THE PORT COORDINATION TEAM. AFTER INITIAL CHECK-IN, VESSELS SHOULD MAINTAIN A LISTENING WATCH ON THE DESIGNATED FREQUENCIES OF VHF-FM CHANNEL 11 OR 12."


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

friend works in channel and says over 100 ships waiting to come in


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^Wow


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

United States Coast Guard
News Release
Wednesday, March 11, 2015
​
*Salvage plans underway for tanker in Houston Ship Channel*​ *LA PORTE, Texas* â€" Responders began to execute salvage plans for the damaged tanker Carla Maersk, Wednesday, after a collision that occurred Monday.
The plans include utilizing high-density foam to suppress any flammable vapor seeping from the punctured tanks. Once the foam is in place, responders will monitor the air for any flammable vapors. If deemed safe, responders will commence the removal of liquid cargo. Once the liquid cargo has been removed and the structural integrity of the vessel has been deemed safe for movement, the Carla Maersk will be moved from the Houston Ship Channel to a safe berthing area.
Responders continue to conduct air and water tests, which show no public health or environmental concerns at this time. To date, more than 500 air and water tests have been conducted, equaling approximately 50-70 tests per hour.
The Conti Peridot was safely moved with the assistance of two tugboats, to City Dock 21, Tuesday afternoon.
The unified command overseeing the incident is committed to ensuring the safety of the public and protection of the environment remains their top priorities.
The cause of the collision remains under investigation.
- See more at: http://guidrynews.com/story.aspx?id=1000068151#sthash.AuO1FkhR.dpuf


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Texas Department of State Health Services
News Release
Wednesday, March 11, 2015

Seafood Safety Notice
The Texas Department of State Health Services (DSHS) will issue â€œFish and Shellfish Consumption Advisoriesâ€ as needed during the Morganâ€™s Point Collision.

DSHS recommends that fishermen need to exercise common sense: do not eat fish or shellfish that has a chemical odor (similar to turpentine).

Q: Is the seafood safe to eat?

A: Recreationally caught fish and shellfish that do not smell like chemicals should be safe to eat. Persons who have a shellfish allergy should always avoid eating shrimp, crab, lobster, and oysters.

Q: Is fishing closed because of the MTBE release?

A: The DSHS has not closed any areas to the harvesting of fish, shrimp or crabs. People should always check the status of oyster harvesting areas prior to harvest. Further, MTBE does not build up in fish tissue, so there is not expected to be long-term effect on seafood in the area. The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency says studies have shown the chemical evaporates relatively quickly from surface water.

Q: Is seafood in restaurants and stores affected by the MTBE release?

A: There is no indication that seafood in the marketplace has been impacted by the MTBE release.

NOTE: For further inquires on Seafood Safety contact DSHS at: 512-776-7400 or the Seafood and Aquatic Life Group at: 512-834-6757.

Air and Water Testing

On Monday, March 9, 2015, two ships collided in the Houston Ship Channel near Morgan's Point. Since then responders have conducted more than 500 air and water tests.

None of the tests performed indicate any public health or environmental concern at this time.

Air and water testing in and around Shoreacres is expected to increase Thursday. - See more at: http://guidrynews.com/story.aspx?id=1000068156#sthash.EQ39KIMJ.dpuf


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

roundman said:


> friend works in channel and says over 100 ships waiting to come in


No doubt. Train traffic SB through Santa Fe has been nearly non existent. kinda nice for a change.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

"Recreationally caught fish and shellfish that do not smell like chemicals should be safe to eat."

:rotfl:


----------

